# Legal fish



## MCNASTY (May 29, 2013)

I've shot gar in the Ogeechee river but never done anything in the Altamaha or Ocmulgee. What's the legal fish that can be shot in these rivers ?


----------



## FOD (May 29, 2013)

Anything but gamefish and catfish.In the Altamaha that's gonna pretty much be gar,with an occasional carp or two.


----------



## MCNASTY (May 29, 2013)

That's it then, just gar , no mullet, mud fish  or any pan fish?


----------



## FOD (May 29, 2013)

Yeah,mullet,mudfish,gar,carp,shad,and anything else "non-game".No panfish.


----------



## FOD (May 29, 2013)

Just double checked on the gamefish list,shad is on the gamefish list in Ga.So....apparently no shad.


----------



## MCNASTY (May 29, 2013)

Alright that will do then.  I appreciate the help.


----------



## BigSwole (May 29, 2013)

I'm pretty sure shad are legal


----------



## FOD (May 30, 2013)

Figured they were,we've always shot 'em in Sc,but they're not on the gamefish list in Sc.


----------



## UpSouth811 (May 30, 2013)

if im thinking right yall cant shoot american shad correct?


----------



## FOD (May 30, 2013)

You're right,rulebook says,unlawful to take shad in any means other than a net or hook and line,in Sc.


----------



## markland (May 30, 2013)

I believe flathead catfish is legal in the Altamaha and Savanah river as well.


----------

